# "The Most Photographed Rock in the World"



## JTHphoto (Feb 7, 2006)

Some websites say its the most photographed in the world, some its the U.S., others its just Arizona... i don't really believe anything i read on the internet anyway... ;-) 

it sure felt like the most photographed rock when i was there, because when this shot was taken (magic hour/sunset) there were 3 20Ds on tripods, a medium format on a tripod, two handheld 35mms, and about 30-40 digital PnS cameras... one of the ladies was kind enough to email me a photo of the 3 of our 20D's lined up next to each other :mrgreen:


----------



## woodsac (Feb 7, 2006)

This is beautiful Jason! The fg that you chose to include really completes the composition for me!


----------



## hazelwestphoto (Feb 7, 2006)

I like this a lot.  Great job.


----------



## JohnMF (Feb 8, 2006)

this is a cool shot

agree with woodsac about the foreground


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 8, 2006)

I, too, cannot but agree: colours and composition (!) make this picture. So it might well be the most photographed rock formation in the world, but no one has ever photographed it like this before! 
And I haven't EVER photographed it. Not even seen it (with my own eyes, that is).


----------



## puzzle (Feb 8, 2006)

'Majestic' is about right  I agree, the stones on the water's edge really make this composition special.

And the most photographed rock? Really, more than Ayer's Rock in Australia? At least in this one there isn't a row of tourist like a line of ants crawling over it


----------



## Arch (Feb 8, 2006)

Great shot, colours and composition really work well here. Brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## JTHphoto (Feb 8, 2006)

puzzle said:
			
		

> 'Majestic' is about right  I agree, the stones on the water's edge really make this composition special.
> 
> And the most photographed rock? Really, more than Ayer's Rock in Australia? *At least in this one there isn't a row of tourist like a line of ants crawling over it*


 
I saw a few people moving around up there earlier in the day, i didn't know you could even get up there.


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 8, 2006)

beautiful! :hail:


----------



## terri (Feb 8, 2006)

Beautiful shot - perfectly composed. Your foreground leads the eye straight back to the subject. :thumbup: 

:sigh: I wish I was there!! Cut it out, now - all these gorgeous red rock shots make me homesick for it!


----------



## tgates (Feb 8, 2006)

That is really beautiful...Is it in Sedona? It looks like Red Rock Mountains. I was able to visit there not long ago. But, we were there on work related business and "play" time was limited. We were only able to hit the high spots. I plan to go back and spend more time. It's incredibly beautiful there!


----------



## Chiller (Feb 8, 2006)

Right on. What a beautiful shot.:hail:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Feb 8, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Right on. What a beautiful shot.:hail:



awesome! Ditto!


----------



## zedin (Feb 8, 2006)

puzzle said:
			
		

> And the most photographed rock?


*cough*Yosemite Halfdome*cough* =p

Very nice picture.  Love the color you can get out there in the desert.


----------



## JTHphoto (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for the wonderful comments everybody... if it wasn't for TPF i probably wouldn't have the drive to get out there and shoot as much, everyone here is such an inspiration... :thumbup:   



			
				tgates said:
			
		

> That is really beautiful...Is it in Sedona?


yup, sure is, just on the other side of town from the church that you shot, i was surprised to see your sedona photos in here after i posted last night, such a coincidence...  i drove by that church twice this weekend thinking I should go take a few shots... maybe next time...


----------



## sameerjatana (Feb 8, 2006)

tgates said:
			
		

> That is really beautiful...Is it in Sedona? It looks like Red Rock Mountains. I was able to visit there not long ago. But, we were there on work related business and "play" time was limited. We were only able to hit the high spots. I plan to go back and spend more time. It's incredibly beautiful there!


This place is called Red Rock crossing. Its off the Red Rock Loop. And the best time to visit this is in evening especially when there are no clouds. The day I went it was overcast and I couldn't get the colors the above beautiful pic has.

This is a very well composed pic with good light and colors.


----------



## photo gal (Feb 8, 2006)

Jason this is fantastic!!!!  Just wonderful......your composition is great too........LOVE it!!!  : )


----------



## JOAT (Feb 8, 2006)

Beautiful, definitely front cover material!


----------



## youneek (Feb 8, 2006)

Beautiful shot, the green in the foreground really makes it for me.


----------



## duncanp (Feb 8, 2006)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Great Job loving it


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 8, 2006)

*sigh* someday I'd love to see that with my own eyes. Beautiful shot.


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 8, 2006)

really prfessional looking shot, magazine quality i think...

great job!!


----------



## DestinDave (Feb 8, 2006)

Absolutely brilliant!  I've never seen a more perfect picture of the Sedona area - one of the world's most beautiful places.  All of the pictures I shot of that area (Phoenix up to the South Rim) were lost years ago.  Maybe I can get back to the Southwest some day.


----------



## scoob (Feb 8, 2006)

:thumbup: , awesome!


----------



## cjoe (Feb 9, 2006)

i'd have to debate the title of most photographed rock. What about Ayers Rock? 
Beautiful photo though.

Edit: maybe i should read through the other posts before i open my mouth?


----------



## JTHphoto (Feb 9, 2006)

thanks again everybody, appreciate your comments...

cjoe - yeah, i wasn't really trying to incite a heated debate or make an outlandish claim, i just read it on a website - hence the quotation marks.  

i happily concede that there are other rocks in the world that are more photographed than this one.  I would love to photograph them all!  hopefully i will make it down under some day to see Ayers Rock...


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 9, 2006)

and I say that's the most beautifull of all the pictures of this rock!


----------



## M @ k o (Feb 9, 2006)

I missed this one. Awesome photograph JTH !!!  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## n2photos (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow!  :thumbup: This shot is AWESOME!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Knopka (Feb 9, 2006)

Nicely done!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Feb 9, 2006)

ok, my 4th come back to this shot... 

here's the deal.. anything I got, i will trade ya for a good size file I can print.. without a doubt, one of the finest images ever on TPF.. eaqual to Digital Matts pond shot last month, or JM's shot of the sun coming through the trees.  please bro!!


----------



## JTHphoto (Feb 9, 2006)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> ok, my 4th come back to this shot...
> 
> here's the deal.. anything I got, i will trade ya for a good size file I can print.. without a doubt, one of the finest images ever on TPF.. eaqual to Digital Matts pond shot last month, or JM's shot of the sun coming through the trees. please bro!!


 
i just might have to take you up on that!  I love your work.  thanks for the HUGE compliment... :blushing:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Feb 9, 2006)

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> i just might have to take you up on that!  I love your work.  thanks for the HUGE compliment... :blushing:



well deserved bud, amazing shot.. too good for a postcard.. magazine cover maybe..

420 pics on my site, pic anything you want, 2 or 3 is fine too., I have only personal intentions for your shot., promise.


----------



## duncanp (Feb 12, 2006)

thinking about it, you are lucky not to have anyone closer ruining the shot


----------



## mannella (Feb 12, 2006)

Great shot.--lenny


----------



## Canoncan (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice work, I long to get there........


----------



## THORHAMMER (Feb 12, 2006)

Very cool shot... I think it also is pretty tough to get to also right.?


----------



## JTHphoto (Feb 13, 2006)

THORHAMMER said:
			
		

> Very cool shot... I think it also is pretty tough to get to also right.?


actually i took the hardway and hiked in from the top, and was a little disappointed to find about 50 people positioned at this pretty spot.  There is a little park that is right next to this spot.  If you are ever in Sedona, go to Red Rock Crossing and pay your $7 or $8 and you'll be right there.  It's a very touristy location.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow very nice, got to agree with Woodsac about the foreground


----------

